# Game 17: Heat @ Blazers (12/1/09 10:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, December 1st, 2009 | 10:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Shavlik Randolph
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beginning of our 1st west coast road trip of the season. We got destroyed up there year. Hopefully we come out ready to play.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Very interested in the Wade-Roy & Beasley-Aldridge matchups (assuming Beasley doesn't get yanked from the game for no reason)


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wade/Roy should be fun to watch. Yea I don't have much to say.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Energy.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

This is actually going to be quite good match ups like you guys stated. The match up at the 1,3 and 5 do not give any team the edge. Will be interesting!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This could be interesting. Doubt we'll win, Portland are a great young team at home, but if Wade can actually play a game of basketball, we could be fine.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I dunno.. Portland's bench is a hell of a lot better


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lets not forget that Andre Miller is a Blazer. Heat Killer.

Aldridge and Beasley have nearly identical stats, so thatll be fun. Roy is a gun - his matchup with Wade will be fun to watch.

Oden worries me. Lets foul him out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Almost game time. Gonna be tough tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

QRIch starting at SF.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas rocking the Dwight Howard arm band :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JO nice J to start


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a move by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2 quick fouls on Oden


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Excellent give and go by JO and Qrich


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice start. JO got away with one there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Qrich 3333


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Horrible defensive rebounding already.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Offensive rebounds and those stupid turnovers in the backcourt hurting us


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If only we could rebound. We'd have a huge lead right now if we could.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit, we should be killing them.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Juwan Howard? Really?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Howard with the banker...god...why does that happen every game?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell over DQ tonight. Interesting.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damnit, good passing by Beasley then Wright but better block by Oden


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Beasley playing at the foul line in the zone


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks like we figured out Beasley is the zone buster. Every play has had him flashing in the middle so far


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Come on Arroyo how do you let Roy get that ball before you


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas playing well so far. Gotta get those defensive boards tho.,..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

-7 rebounding already. Getting smashed on the boards.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

WOW, what a finish by Beasley on that oop!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Beas!!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That was hot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wat about that Q post move also - reminds me of his Clipper days.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Sweet finish!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chalmers struggling against Miller.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas and 1


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Why the hell would you take Beasley out now?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Refs not buying those Blazer flops, that shoulda been a no call though


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Beasley lookin good lately, i'm impressed. Finally starting to see the player I expected to this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

60-50 Miami at the half

Probably our best half in weeks


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade quietly had 12,3 and 7 that half.

If we could rebound and shutdown Juwan freaking Howard we'd be gold.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm not sold on this game, our shooting is hot and our rebounding isn't, I hope it doesn't catch up to us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley with a ton of freebies tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebounds...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How many offensive boards does Oden need to get before we put Jamaal in?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

At least put Haslem in to help with the rebounds and put Beasley at the 3


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oden is such a gamechanger when he stays out of foul trouble


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Uh oh, the 1 on 5 offense...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Q-Rich has a great spin move on the post, we should try to mismatch him there more often


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Qrich is ballin


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

10 dimes for Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, missed most of this 3rd quarter. Good to see the heat continuing to play well.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

So this is what happens when one of our roleplayers is hitting his threes


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I am so tired of this Juwan Howard ****


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pryzbilla gets his 5th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333

nice ball movement


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jj 3333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

88-72 Miami after 3

Wow, we're on fire. Hope we can keep this up for 12 more minutes.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is the regression to the mean after a few games worth of **** shooting from 3 point land


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Hopefully the Heat and Beasley can turn a new page after this performance


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I can't help but be annoyed with the inconsistency when I see performances like this.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sup fellas. Just got off work.

Wow are we wildly inconsistent. I guess it makes it fun though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We have to hold this lead. No excuses.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sknydave said:


> Hopefully the Heat and Beasley can turn a new page after this performance


He's been doing this for 6 or 7 games now which is great to see to say the least.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Good job so far, but 16 offensive rebounds for Portland? This is a repeating problem, team sucks at boxing out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Good job so far, but 16 offensive rebounds for Portland? This is a repeating problem, team sucks at boxing out.


Yup, and we got Nene, K-Mart, birdman, Bynum, Gasol and Odom coming up mg:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I suppose part of it is JO being in foul trouble, leading to Joel and Haslem being manhandled by Oden. Still though, JO isn't the greatest rebounder either.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats why I wish we had a Jamaal sighting. He's a good rebounder, and a massive body.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade time. Lets close this out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, no one on either team can score all of a sudden. I'll take it :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Arroyo has awful court vision, he had Beasley in his sweet spot streaking towards the baseline on a fastbreak where he could have caught and shot the ball in rhythm or shot-fake to the hoop. Instead he makes some retarded cross-court pass to one of our shooters who probably wasn't even expecting it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Some defensive mastery going on.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Arroyo has awful court vision, he had Beasley in his sweet spot streaking towards the baseline on a fastbreak where he could have caught and shot the ball in rhythm or shot-fake to the hoop. Instead he makes some retarded cross-court pass to one of our shooters who probably wasn't even expecting it.


Yup. I've really soured on his play. He seems to be more interested in looking flashy instead of making good plays. And his once-money mid-range J is nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great drive Mike!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Beasleyyyyy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

offensive rebound #18 for Portland.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q-Rich just bullied Miller in the post.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Uh oh. No choke plz.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow Q-Rich 20 pts 9 boards.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How did Wade miss that? We've missed every easy opportunity to stop their run.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Blazers making a run. Hopefully the Heat can answer and put this game away.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

It's amazing, we're playing so good, and we still can't put Portland away. I feel like we should be up a lot more.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big shot by JO


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jermaine with the "shhhhhh"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jo2Wade!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahah, Beasley out of the game for Haslem


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They're turning the corner on every pick-n-roll. A team should not be able to dominate it that much.

Nice dunk for Wade off the JO hand off.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Hahah, Beasley out of the game for Haslem


Probably to be "fair." UD didn't get to play crunch time the last game, and he needs to get his stats up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great pass UD

Great steal MC


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jo with another big shot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

J!!!!!!! O!!!!!!!!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

that was a huge steal by chalmers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: JO telling the crowd to get the **** outta there


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JO is turning into Mr. Reliable with that jumper


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spo should put Beasley in since he is, you know, an 85% free throw shooter and this game will turn into a FT shooting contest. He also never takes any technical foul shots, which apparently are handed out at random on this team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Andre Miller pulls a J-Will.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1 to ice the game 

I had a feeling he would go for that to try to get to 50% shooting for the game.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

WOW, Wade is incredible, who else can make a shot like that?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank you for that Dwyane. Nice and casual too


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Spo should put Beasley in since he is, you know, an 85% free throw shooter and this game will turn into a FT shooting contest. He also never takes any technical foul shots, which apparently are handed out at random on this team.


Why take the risk of letting Beasley get a career-high?

Now they're making threes. Wade needs to make his FTs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What happened to the reliable Wade that would hit every late free throw?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat win!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win!

Great win after the last 2 games. 

Pretty much every one but Mario played very well. JO, Q-Rich, Wade and especially Mike.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Sweet win, playing at Portland is usually like playing against 5 Jamal Crawfords.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice win. Time to re-wind the tape and watch from the beginning.

POTG = Wade from what I've seen so far (1/2 of the 3rd til the end.) 12 assists and 22 pts is a nice contribution. Q-Rich and Beas would be the other two I'd consider.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

POTG Beasley, carried us in the first half and played well all game. 12 FT attempts = lots of fouls on their frontcourt.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> Pretty much every one but Mario played very well.


Did Rio look bad? His stats are lackluster but on first glance they don't necessarily indicate a bad game. I have to watch it from the start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Did Rio look bad? His stats are lackluster but on first glance they don't necessarily indicate a bad game. I have to watch it from the start.


Mostly foul trouble.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ill go with Beas. Had he played a few more mins wouldve got a new career high. Was dominant in the 1st half especially, and finished with 27 and 8.

Wade was our PG tonight, and he was great. QRich was also very good, and JO popped up in important times.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> POTG Beasley, carried us in the first half and played well all game. 12 FT attempts = lots of fouls on their frontcourt.


I got Mike for POTG too, but Wade a very close 2nd. He just controlled the pace of this game and was setting Q-Rich and the other shooters with wide open shots, and tonight they actually made them.

And Q-Rich with 20 and 9 and was a big part in Roy going 9-25.

btw Spo, Mike in the middle of the zone=money. Lets not forget that again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ This. He proved it last year against the Suns, and again tonight. He's too crafty in the lane and has range, he's a matchup problem there.

Great win tonight against a good team away from home. Lets build on this.

10 wins!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PO scored 50 in both halves. Just too perfect.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> btw Spo, Mike in the middle of the zone=money. Lets not forget that again.


Thank you. I've been saying this since the Suns game. I don't know why that wasn't the automatic move from the start from Mr. I Analyzed Every Second of Game Footage from Last Season, considering we did it with success on multiple occasions last year.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^:lol:

Funny, but true.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike's last 7 games

19ppg on 49%, 9rpg

7 games is a pretty nice stretch. 

He's gonna get another really good test in these next two games.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

By the way, Ira kept mentioning Stackhouse for some reason in his blog. Shame we couldn't pick him up earlier in the offseason (I had no idea he was even available) and ship him off alongside Q to Grover's summer death camp. Would have been nice to have a legit backup 2. Of course all is in hindsight considering Cook's poor start to the year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Were coaches obligated to wear red ties today? Noticed it on the Heat bench, then PO's, now on the highlights of other games.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> It was a travesty that Beasley was not on the court at the close, one point shy of his career high of 28. This certainly was not Udonis Haslem's finest moment.





> Chalmers went to the line in place of Wade after a first-quarter technical foul on Blazers coach Nate McMillan. Granted, Wade has been off in such situations, but why not send Beasley, who, by far, has the best free-throw percentage among the starters? Chalmers missed the free throw.





> Another Beasley peeve: When he was rolling at the end of the first half, was there really a need to replace him with Haslem?


*Ira*

Even Ira's been standing up for Beasley


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Beasley had a great game. 27/8, with similar games recently, is brilliant. He's starting to become a #2 pick.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It'll be a few seasons before people stop calling him a bust and trying to trade him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im hoping Beas has 'got it' now. Truth is he looks comfortable at the moment, he's not forcing it and he's taking good shots. The rebounding is solid, defense is getting there, and he's starting to assert himself more.

We'll see how he goes against Kenyon Martin, who is a nemesis of his.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Were coaches obligated to wear red ties today? Noticed it on the Heat bench, then PO's, now on the highlights of other games.


Yeah, probably for World Aids day.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

MB30 said:


> Im hoping Beas has 'got it' now. Truth is he looks comfortable at the moment, he's not forcing it and *he's taking good shots.* The rebounding is solid, defense is getting there, and he's starting to assert himself more.
> 
> We'll see how he goes against Kenyon Martin, who is a nemesis of his.


Thats the key to his success right there. He's not roaming around the the 3 point line as much when he doesnt have the ball


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

This is great progress.. I just hope we don't see a ridiculous benching for 3/4ths of the game tomorrow for no apparent reason.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

sknydave said:


> *This is great progress..* I just hope we don't see a ridiculous benching for 3/4ths of the game tomorrow for no apparent reason.


I'm hoping it's just that. Progress, and not a fluke game that we just manage to hit most of our shots. I mean we did shoot over 50% FG and over 40% from the 3ball for the game. If we can somehow learn to get most if not all of the starters involved early, this kind of game shows you what they can do. 

Bease has been overly impressive these past two games, he's showing confidence, comfort, and aggressivenes. I think that Boston game might have been his breakthrough game. I hope he keeps it up, it's great to see.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Im hoping Beas has 'got it' now. Truth is he looks comfortable at the moment, he's not forcing it and he's taking good shots. The rebounding is solid, defense is getting there, and he's starting to assert himself more.
> 
> We'll see how he goes against Kenyon Martin, who is a nemesis of his.


Last night for some reason seemed like a bit of step up for Beas. There were a few moves we would've never seen last year. On one play he received the ball from a driving Chalmers in the left-elbow of the high-post, and instead of stopping and holding the ball at his ankles like he often does, he immediately caught it with his left hand, put it on the floor in one motion, and drove to the basket. He should've gotten a foul call, but simply banked in an eight-footer with ease. On another he slipped a screen upon viewing the coverage, ran baseline, caught a pass and swished a short J in one motion. The one play where he cut under the rim along the baseline and caught the ball and put it up while being fouled was really encouraging, too. You could tell he thought so.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

One play I loved seeing from him was noticing when Oden was switched onto him and Mike kicked the ball out, then got it back, faced him up and used his quickness to drive around him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah he was really attacking the paint hard last night. Was good to see him get some calls too - even if it was against a rookie :laugh:.

He's still yet to really find that J this year, but itll come. 

Are the cornrows growing on anyone else?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm used to the cornrows now. They looked so much better this past game. Still prefer the mini-fro over anything else though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> He's still yet to really find that J this year, but itll come.
> 
> Are the cornrows growing on anyone else?


I think it's a good thing he doesn't have the J going, as he's forced to figure it out more on the drive and in the paint/post now.

And as far as his looks go, I now much prefer the cornrows than the mini-poof now. Maybe its just because that Beasley looked a little dough-ier, but I feel like he looks slightly more intimidating now.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Beasley is closing in on 90% from the free throw line


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ yet Wade and Chalmers still shoot the technical freebies...why Spo, WHY


----------

